# RPC problem with doc from freebsd.org



## tsubasa (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey, I have a problem



everythis is OK to the: *cc msg_proc.c msg_svc.c -o msg_server* 



> msg_proc.c:13: error: number of arguments doesnÃ¢t match prototype
> msg.h:22: error: prototype declaration


Can anyone help me solve this?

it's from RPC guide from this side
http://docs.freebsd.org/44doc/psd/22.rpcgen/paper.pdf


----------



## dap (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello,

The code shown in the PDF uses deprecated features but it should compile. I don't have time to dig in the article, could you post directly the code that doesn't work ?


----------



## trev (Jan 23, 2009)

tsubasa said:
			
		

> msg_proc.c:13: error: number of arguments doesnÃ¢t match prototype
> msg.h:22: error: prototype declaration



On line 13 of msg_proc.c there is a function whose arguments do not match the number specified in the prototype of the function.

On line 22 of msg.h there is a definition of the function prototype.

Of course, if you have no idea what all that means, it probably won't help.

The problem is probably caused by the fact that something has changed since the guide was written and the code provided will no longer compile until it has been changed to accommodate the changes. If you solve this one, you may well find another similar problem further into the compile cycle.


----------



## tsubasa (Jan 24, 2009)

actually I found mistake, and solved problem by myself ^^", there's mistake in msg_proc.c

changed in msg_proc.c

```
int *
printmessage_1_svc(char **msg, struct svc_req *rqstp)
```
Thanks for your help.


----------

